# Info on Groves Spitfire compound bow?



## yeahbowen (Jul 4, 2010)

I picked up this bow at a local garage sale and have not been able to find any info on it. I thought it would be worth buying and reselling because I picked it up cheap but I haven't been able to find ANY info on this or even a picture of one anywhere on the internet. My Uncle is a big archer and he couldn't find any info on it either but suggested I check here. Anybody have an idea of what it is, when it was made, value, etc? It says it is a Groves Spitfire H.S. 017x1. Thanks all. -Steve


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

Groves Archery was based in Alb., NM from about 1959 to 2005.

Their recurves were always well respected and great performers but the compounds were just average and produced because of the wheel bow rage that took over in the 70's.


That bow might have been a decent recurve before all of the metal junk was added and probably worth $200 - $250. As is it might be worth $25 - $35 if you can find somebody who wants it.

I would estimate it being produced around 72' or 73'.


----------

